# circumference of Preg. donkey



## donkeymom (Apr 11, 2008)

How big around can a preg. miniature donkeys belly get? I have 2 due this August. one of them has shown signs of heat her entire pregnancy but were pretty sure she is bred. The other one I measured yesterday and she is just shy of 5 feet around. Unfortunately i didn't measure here at the time of breeding so i don't know how much she has gained. How big will she get?


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sure it all depends on the size and even the length of the donkey (my two donkeys vary greatly in back length) and the size of the jack. I have a 36" jenny due in August as well, who is bred to a 32" jack. Here's a pic I took of her March 20th, when she had 5 months to go....


----------



## donkeymom (Apr 14, 2008)

She's pretty! My girls look like they have the mange they've been shedding so much! I'll try to get a pic. tonight or 2marrow to put on here They are 32" high and I think the jack was and inch or 2 bigger. So i guess U and I will be on foal watch in Aug. I can't wait! I went through this last summer when we were told they were bred and ended up not having anything. I really hope were having babies...if they aren't were gonna have the vet come out and do a full work up because there is no reason they shouldn't be. 1 keeps showing signs of heat but the lady that bred her told me her donkey did the same thing and still had a baby.

Hoping!!


----------

